
Ben Huh changes jobs every 3 months - AndrewWarner
http://www.benhuh.com/2010/03/02/i-change-jobs-every-3-months/
======
eliot_sykes
Didn't know the name Ben Huh until now, thought this was going to be about
someone that is successfully changing employer every 3 months. Anyone doing
that?

